# Shock Collar's



## ej4prmc

Having a new dog I need info on collars. I see Cabela's has their own line of collars with the "top of the line" having a *3 year *warranty Every time I have hunted with someone with a collar they had problems with it in one way or another.

Let me hear your :2cents: worth.

Thanks,
EJ


----------



## Bobm

Tritronics or Dogtra are the most reliable, stay away from the rest especially innotech.

Buy some videos and books before you put it one a dog and study them carefully there is no quicker way to ruin a dog, than a e collar used improperly.


----------



## blkbear8

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics ... basic.html

I've had the upland model for several months now and have had no trouble with it. Very easy to use and understand. Most E-collars seem to have their problems in cold weather which weakens the batteries severely.


----------



## gonehuntin'

I 2nd bobm's recommendation.


----------



## Doogie

Tri Tronics eveything else is JUNK


----------



## cedarsedge

I like my Dogtra's I have the e-collars and the remotes for launchers. Check Ebay they are usually on there as well.

Dan


----------



## kgpcr

Stay away from Cabelas brand they are made by innotek and are junk. I love my Dogtra collars!! Tri trinics makes a good collar as well but in think are overpriced compared to Dogtra!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Tri-tronic or dogtra- although I just had a 2 week old Pro 200 go to heck and returned it for another one.

I had a DT systems $199.00 one dog collar as my first and to this day it was the most reliable collar I have had.

Ditto what BOB M said, don't reck your dog ..................


----------



## Doogie

I frogot you guys dont need to reach out and touch a dog at a half mile whille they are running a deer. My bad


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Tri-Tronics We have two of the upland specials. Never have problems with them. They are spendy, but worth it. The only thing that has went wrang was a button broke off, we sent it in over night, and they overnighted a whole new unit back. That was a five year old model. They stand behind them which is key.


----------



## Jungda99

I have a DT and love it. Not one problem yet its only 2 years old though. I like the vibrate feature. It gets her attention without the shock.

Get one with the longest range you can. If it says 1/2 mile that really means a few hundered yards. Weather, cover, and battery life drop the range dramatically.


----------



## ej4prmc

Somebody said that the CABELA'S brand is no good, YET they have the longest warranty compared to models more than twice their price, I wonder why?

The dog I am going to put this thing on knows the commands, she just choose's when to listen. :******:


----------



## hunter52

I have a Sportdog wetlander and hat the remote go out on me about a month ago and they overnighted me one and did not charge me anything for it.

Turns out the remote I had wasn't even broke, I just had to reset it. I like the system though, no complaints.


----------



## Springer

I vote for TriTronics, You can control the beeper from the controller which is nice. You can use it as a locator if you have a flusher running in cattails or even if you have it on your pointer and he goes on point in the cattails.

If you have a big running dog I would get the one mile range as if they are out there already and decide to take off it doesn't take them long to get a 1/2 mile out there.

:2cents:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I've had Tritronics - pretty good. I have a Sportdog 2000 now - it is the Cat's ***!!! :beer:


----------



## Addict

I have had a TT Sport 50 for five yrs. I had to send in the transmitter for a rebuild due to a boating accident. Turns out the transmitters back then weren't waterproof. They had me send in the collar with it and I ended up getting back a new transmitter and collar. It was close to a week turn around.

I also have a G2 2 dog field 90 that is two years old that has had zero problems. I love the quick charge on the G2's. I lost a prong out of one of my collars which was my fault and they refused to let me pay for a new one. It arrived in two days. They have great service.

My friends have Dogtra's and Sportdogs, they all seem to work great. None of them have had any problems either.

I like the dial setup and ergonomics of my Sport 50 better than my canister transmitter of the field 90. I love my TT's but if I had it to do over again I would really look at the Sportdog lineup. I like a Sport 50 style transmitter but I need the one mile range for my pointing dogs.

Addict


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Doogie said:


> Tri Tronics eveything else is JUNK


He must be a sales rep... :lol:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

ej4prmc said:


> Having a new dog I need info on collars. I see Cabela's has their own line of collars with the "top of the line" having a *3 year *warranty Every time I have hunted with someone with a collar they had problems with it in one way or another.
> 
> Let me hear your :2cents: worth.
> 
> Thanks,
> EJ


What breed of dog will you be using it with?

Is this going to be used mainly for training or double duty as a hunting collar?

The reason i ask is that there are many different models out there. Some are designed with training more in mind, and some do better as a all around hunting collar. Having a pointer vs flusher brings up other options. For the pointer guys having a beeper/locator built into the collar receiver is a big plus when trying to locate your pointer whether on point or running in heavy brush. Look at several brands, talk to some reps at shows, do your homework before you buy. Many options and price ranges to choose from.


----------



## Bobm

go to some more forums and post the question TT and dogtra will consistantly get the best reviews.

DT will get mixed reviews with very good customer service ratings, but why buy something that might be a problem. A malfunctioning collar can ruin a dog its not just a inconvience.

When you are in the middle of training 10 or 12 dogs at once, or on ahunt 1500 miles from home and it fails, even a few days turn around is a real pain.


----------



## wirenut

Bobm said:


> go to some more forums and post the question TT and dogtra will consistantly get the best reviews.
> 
> DT will get mixed reviews with very good customer service ratings, but why buy something that might be a problem. A malfunctioning collar can ruin a dog its not just a inconvience.
> 
> When you are in the middle of training 10 or 12 dogs at once, or on ahunt 1500 miles from home and it fails, even a few days turn around is a real pain.


I had a DT elite 7800, third time it went down in a year and a half, they wouldn't return my phone calls. I got 3 hours of use after the second failure. Cabela's made it right with me. 
I now use TT Pro 100 G2 for training, Dogtra 2000 T&B for hunting, both are excellent collars.

Here's some more opinions:
http://forum.versatiledogs.com/viewtopic.php?t=2783


----------



## ej4prmc

I am putting this on a Hun. Vizsla who is currently 9 month's old. "Dax" has a attention span of a A.D.D. puppy unless she is working birds.(Typical puppy) The collar will be used for training at first then hunting once she becomes a "more mature" dog.

I see TriTronics has a G3 out. I really want to know why the "cabela's" brand of collar has the longerst warranty?

Thanks,
EJ


----------



## griffman

Addict said:


> I also have a G2 2 dog field 90 that is two years old that has had zero problems. I love the quick charge on the G2's. I lost a prong out of one of my collars which was my fault and they refused to let me pay for a new one. It arrived in two days. They have great service.
> Addict


Similar story here....About 3 years ago I lost an antennea for my transmitter in the middle of the season. Went and bought a replacement at Scheels for $20. Started researching on how to prevent losing future antenna, found some good tips. Anyway, I wrote Tri tronics and and told them the story....they sent me another antenna FREE OF CHARGE, even though the lost antenna was not covered and my collar was off warranty. Great customer service.

As far as Cabela's extended warranty....IMO- they do this in order to sell them. Lots of things have great warranties and are still crap! I think those collars fall into that catagory, I'd stay away from anything made by Innotek aka....Innojunk!

Like others have said....even a few days of wait for replacement/repair can be a major pain in the butt!

Tri tronics vote for me!


----------



## Bobm

I have extensive experience with innotech because I purchased a10 year warranty, stupid move on my part.

Trust me I've used it many many times. Its a racket also, they have a 25 dollar "handling" charge the collars probably don't cost that much.

POS is the best description. TT from now on.


----------



## gonehuntin'

ej4prmc said:


> I see TriTronics has a G3 out. I really want to know why the "cabela's" brand of collar has the longerst warranty?
> 
> Thanks,
> EJ


They're like Walmart, Home Depot, etc; all they're interested in is the warranty. They simply send them back to the mfg. and make them stand behind them. No money out of their pocket and they don't care about the inconvenience to you.


----------



## ej4prmc

:beer: Thank's for all the help.

EJ


----------



## wirenut

Th DT Systems collar I had, had a "lifetime" warranty- on parts only- NOT LABOR. Pretty similar to what BobM described.


----------



## Goosehunterdog

I am a paid new sponsor of this site and have used about every collar on the market and IMO there is no better collar then Tri Tronics or Dogtra.That is why I only sell those two brands.I have used the same Tri Tronics for years and have trained MANY dogs with it without trouble.Tri Tronics & Dogtra both have Wonderful customer service as well.If anyone ever needs any collar advice please PM me with questions,I would also be glad to give anyone a call or anyone can feel free to call or e-mail that information is on my site.The banner to it should be posted on the forum soon.Watch for FREE givaways as well!!!!!!!


----------



## duckcommand

I have the Red Head 1200 From Bass Pro shops it is made by DT Systems and works great on my Chessie. $199


----------



## labhunter60

anyone out there got a good used sportdog training collar for sale,need one for training my lab's.figured i buy a used one that someone no longer needs,compared to buying a new one. send your inquiries to my e-mail at [email protected] thks


----------



## ruffedspouse

DT systems makes a good collar. I have one...no problems.


----------

